# Folding table for Burstner Nexxo t660



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

Anyone tried a folding table in place of the heavy table in the Nexxo t660 or similar
Ed


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

We have replaced our heavy table in Chausson Allegro 83 with a round table. We bought the top from Magnum Motorhomes Grimsby and use a Fiamma tripod leg. 

Works for us, tripod and leg fit under side couch for travelling and top is under the duvet, for safety, well tucked in.

We tried our outside table once or twice but this still was in the way. The round table can be placed to oneside and placed more centrally when needed.

Jan


----------



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

*Table for Burstner Nexxo*

Jan
Thanks for that idea. It led me to some good web sites selling the Fiamma tripod and other ideas
Ed


----------

